# Zen Here!



## Zen (Nov 3, 2007)

I want to introduce myself.. I go by Zen and I've decided to make growing buds my hobby. I use to smoke alot when I was younger... now I'm a bit older and I'm just in love with the plant versitility and beauty. When the plant has ran through its life cycle you are left with a fantastic gift.

I do have 2 100% legitimate medical reason for marijuana use. First I have ADHD and I've found certain types of strains help me focus very very well. Second is that I am an addict and I have an affinity for hard drugs. I've found that in very much the same way methadone helps heroin addicts get and stay clean... certain strains of marijuana completely alleviate any such yearnings for drugs. Note: I've been drug from for quite a while now.

I'm pretty net savvy, I make my living via Internet marketing, and I am seriously considering starting a program/site or system put together from which individuals suffering from drug addictions can use marijuana affectively in an effort to stay off of hard drugs and live and healthy full and fruitful life.

Aside from that project I do plan to move to cali, flip houses, and grow meds for the sick and ailing.

To give, for me, is to receive Ive found nothing more fulfilling.

Again, thanks for the resource and opportunity guys!


----------



## shamegame (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to RIU man.


----------



## Zen (Nov 4, 2007)

shamegame said:


> Welcome to RIU man.


Hey thanks shamgegame... and thanks everyone else for the warm welcome


----------



## CannaMama (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Zen! I am an older user too. I have also been diagnosed with ADHD this year. In my 40's! I was taking meds, but it made me feel like crap. Do you know of a good strain for ADHD? I would like to grow for sick folks too, but it would be difficult where I live with the current laws. Good luck!


----------



## Zen (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi cannamamma... I've found that some buds have helped but it was always bud I scored from a friend. So I have not pinpointed any strains that are specifically good for ADHD but its deffinatly high on my priority list. I'm always looking to make friends... feel free to pm and maybe over time at least one of us will located a strain or 2 to help with our condition. 

Zen


----------

